# Camper trailer furnace?



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Well here it is time to get ready for hunting season and I haven't fixed the problem with my furnace from last year yet. Hope this doesn't get to wordy. While on 12v furnace will only ignite when metal door on furnace housing is open. The blower will always come on but it'll run forever with out igniting. If I hook the generator up and run 110 it'll work fine under all conditions. I've changed 12v batteries a number of times but it never worked with any. I cleaned all air inlets but still no go. Any ideas for me to look at. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

All I know is when the battery gets low I have to watch for the "click/click" to make sure the igniter lit the pilot light. I've had my battery run down during the night when there wasn't enough juice left to ignite the flame, but still had juice to power the blower. 
Did you try a new igniter?

Hopefully i'm almost done with this Camper/generator/battery stuff, i'm in the process of looking to get a house built up north right now.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks for the thought. I just thought it to odd that it would work off batt if the door was open. The 2 guys in the back roast with door open and the guys in the front freeze as warm air never gets pushed thru the ducts. I wish I could decide where up north I want to build. Just haven't found the magic spot yet.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

correct me if i am wrong, but the camper is converted to 12 v and i assume that your furnace should run on 12 v not 110.maybe you have a bad battery connection away from the battery? i had a furnace problem with mine. blower motor quit. went to general trailer, bought a new furnace for $335 and installed it myself. that was cheaper than service. and for service i would of had to take it out anyway. good luck and let us know what you find. as a amtter of fact when we were using a meter on my furnace i believe it was all 12 v. polarbear


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

use a meter and check at the furnace the volts. it should be 12 plus. or whatever the baterry is.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

it sounds like to me that its not getting the full 12 volts the fan may run but is it running at full r.p.m. while on battery power? i ran into the same problem awhile back worked fine on 110 (had a step down transformer to convert it to 12volt) fan ran forever but the furnace would not light turns out i wa only getting 10 volts which wasnt enough to get fan up to full speed and make the sail switch which is in the blower housing if the switch dosent make the furnace will not light. hope this makes sense


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks everyone I'm still procrastinating(sp?) as I had to put a needle/seat in the Quad. Maybe now I can tackle the furnace. That sounds like the ticket Skinne and I will check it with meter at furnace. I think if I hooked it up to Truck battery (while running) it should be getting full 12 volts also.


----------

